# seeking bids for plowing service



## RLyons

ussmileyflag
Greetings,
I am seeking plowing/sanding service for the 2009-2010 season.
Commercial property in Brookhaven Town, Suffolk County NY.
Only contact me if your company is located central/eastern suffolk, licensed & insured and can provide references.
Thank you
RLyons
[email protected]


----------



## iceyman

theres gonna be alot of guys drooling over the title ...lol


----------



## RLyons

*Seeking Bids*

Seeking Bids seasonal/per event bids for plowing & sanding at commercial site Long Island NY 11967.
Must be local, licensed, insured, have refs
[email protected]


----------



## hydro_37

Let's see who is the lowest bidder.....lol
(sure didn't want to say "lowballer" since there are none here)


----------



## Pennings Garden

you might get alot more hits if you would post adress and some details, is this a dentist office or something the size of the mall of america, stuff like that.


----------



## bluerage94

L.i.m&r
631-328-3200


----------



## MatthewG

I cant believe there is only a handful of replys, with none of those bids for work.


----------



## bluerage94

I guess the Lic/Ins with Ref's scares people off....?

Long Island Maintenance & Repair
1-877-LI-Maintenance
631-328-3200


----------



## RLyons

*more info as requested*

I left an email address for those interested enough to contact me for more info, but here's some.
Commercial address in an industrial park located exit 68 LIE. Large parking lot (300 x 150 or so) with 6 bay loading dock area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well, according to the self proclaimed Snow God, you aren't supposed to bid S&I work. 

I think. 

Could be wrong, because I still have no idea why there was any ink or paper wasted on his column because I didn't get it.


----------



## Stan

So did you get a contract on the property?


----------



## paponte

IM sent.


----------



## paponte

I guess you are no longer seeking?


----------



## Stan

paponte;840916 said:


> I guess you are no longer seeking?


Evidently not. Emailed him over a week ago with my ph# and biz card....not even a "thank you we already have a contract"


----------

